# Remind me later



## Charlie Parker

Je dis souvent à un élève : "Rappelle-moi plus tard" mais j'ai un doute maintenant parce que j'ai lu l'expression : "Faites-m'y penser." Je vous donne un peu de contexte. Supposons qu'un de mes élèves me dise : "Monsieur, n'oubliez pas que vous nous avez promis un film vendredi avec du maïs soufflé (popcorn pour mes amis français de la France) comme récompense pour le bon travail." J'ai peur d'oublier d'acheter le maïs soufflé ce soir-là après l'école. Donc, je lui dis : "Remind me." Est-ce que je peux dire la phrase en en-tête ou devrais-je dire "Fais-m'y penser plus tard." ? Que diriez-vous dans cette situation ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## piloulac

Oui, mais n'oublie pas de m'y faire penser. (de me le rappeler)
Fais m'y penser, plus tard.
Rappelle le moi, ce soir.
Pense à me le rappeler.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup piloulac. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## franc 91

Vous me faites penser que je dois.....


----------



## xtrasystole

Charlie Parker said:


> Je dis souvent à un élève : "Rappelle-moi plus tard" mais j'ai un doute maintenant


Bonjour Charlie, 
Pour moi, _'Rappelle-moi plus tard'_ signifie _'Call me back later'_ (par téléphone). 





Charlie Parker said:


> J'ai peur d'oublier d'acheter le maïs soufflé ce soir-là après l'école. Donc, je lui dis : "Remind me." Est-ce que je peux dire la phrase en en-tête ou devrais-je dire "Fais-m'y penser plus tard." ? Que diriez-vous dans cette situation ?


Je crois que dans ce cas il faut un objet ("le", "y") : On peut dire (comme piloulac) _'Rappelle *le* moi plus tard'_ / _'Fais m'*y* penser plus tard'_ / _'Pense à me *le* rappeler (plus tard)'_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci xtrasystole. Je trouve ça très utile. J'ai trois phrases que je peux dire. Je n'ai jamais pensé que ma phrase pouvait vouloir dire "Call me back later" mais c'est vrai.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> [...]maïs soufflé (popcorn pour mes amis français de la France) comme récompense pour le bon travail.


 Salut Charlie,

Je crois l'avoir déjà mentionné. _Maïs soufflé_ (ou _maïs éclaté_) est le terme recommandé par l'OQLF - et c'est souvent ce qui est écrit sur les sacs - mais _popcorn _me semble nettement plus courant, tout au moins dans le Montréal bilingue. 





xtrasystole said:


> Pour moi, _'Rappelle-moi plus tard'_ signifie _'Call me back later'_ (par téléphone).


 Pour moi aussi. 


> Je crois que dans ce cas il faut un objet ("le", "y") : On peut dire (comme piloulac) _'Rappelle *le* moi plus tard'_ / _'Fais m'*y* penser plus tard'_.


 Au Québec, (et peut-être ailleurs ****), on dit plutôt en langage familier : _fais-moi z'y penser / rappelle-moi-le. _
Ne me dites-pas que cette inversion n'est pas grammatico correcte. Je le sais. *Voir cette page*.

Il me vient aussi :_ *rafraîchis-moi la mémoire plus tard.*_

*** EDIT :* J'ai écrit.. et peut-être ailleurs. 
J'ai entre temps retrouvé ces deux fils, qui confirment que ce n'est pas seulement au Québec qu'on inverse « verbe + le-moi » en « verbe + moi-le ».  

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1180125

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=769314


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> Au Québec, (et peut-être ailleurs ****), on dit plutôt en langage familier : _fais-moi z'y penser_


On entend même : fais-moi-le penser. 
Pour moi, rien à faire, la phrase la plus naturelle (en français pas trop familier), c'est :_ rappelle-le-moi plus tard_, comme xtrasystole l'a dit (mais avec les traits d'union aux bons endroits).


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Pour moi, rien à faire, la phrase la plus naturelle (en français pas trop familier), c'est :_ rappelle-le-moi plus tard_.


 Je suis d'accord... en français pas trop familier, comme tu dis. C'est ce que j'écrirais, et ce qui à mon avis traduit le mieux "_remind me later_". 

Mais je continue de penser que_ rappelle-moi-le_ _plus tard_ (bien que l'inversion soit *incorrecte*, comme on sait) est très - sinon plus - courant à l'oral. 
Guilty as charged.


----------



## xtrasystole

Nicomon said:


> Au Québec,... on dit plutôt en langage familier : _fais-moi z'y penser / rappelle-moi-le_


En Savoie (France), je pourrais même dire "rappelles z'y moi plus tard", ce qui serait compris mais *très* incorrect !!!  (à éviter).


----------



## doinel

Mais je continue de penser que_ rappelle-moi-le_ _plus tard_ (bien que l'inversion soit *incorrecte*, comme on sait) est très - sinon plus - courant à l'oral. 
Guilty as charged. [/QUOTE]

Je commets très souvent cette "erreur" et j'inverse beaucoup à tort.
Rappelle-moi-le, je dis même ' donne moi le /rends moi le. Me semble que je ne sois pas la seule dans mon coin, c'est peut être une influence de l'espagnol (euh da melo. Mais en Ile de France, cela ne se dit pas et je me suis fait tirer les oreilles à plusieurs reprises.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce fil avec une autre question et je pense que ce n'est pas la peine d'en ouvrir un nouveau. Je ne suis pas sûr comment construire la phrase si c'est un nom Bob ou Sally au lieu d'un pronom. Par exemple, si j'essaie de dire "Remind him later" je pense qu'en français c'est « Rappelle-le-lui plus tard. » ou « Fais-l'y penser... » Mais si remplace le pronom par un nom propre, est-ce que ça donne « Rappelle Bob d'y penser plus tard » ou « Fais Bob y penser » ? Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ou infirmer mes phrases ?


----------



## franc 91

Are you asking someone to do that for you? It would probably be 'wrapped up' in a longer phrase - for example, I suggest - N'oublie pas d'en parler à Bob plus tard - or - Il faudrait que tu le fasse penser à cela plus tard - Il faut lui en parler plus tard. There's also the more formal - ultérieurement.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Avec le pronom « lui » et « faire penser », je dirais : _ Fais-le-lui penser._    Je n'aime pas le son de _Fais-l'y.
_
Sinon, avec les prénoms :   _Rappelle-le *à* Bob plus tard / Rappelle *à* Sally de faire ceci ou cela / Fais-le penser à Sally.  

_Mais je ne dirais pas : _rappelle à Bob d'y penser_ (je trouve ça redondant) 
Sur le modèle de la dernière suggestion de piloulac, ce serait l'inverse :  _pense à le rappeler à Bob

_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you franc91. Your suggestions seem much more natural. I guess what is troubling me is the grammatical problem of how to construct faire penser with a name. Merci Nico, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu utiliserais _lui_ au lieu de _y,_ parce que je pensais que _lui_ serait pour une personne et _y_ pour une chose. Je pense que je peux dire « Fais-le penser à ça » "Remind him of that" ou bien « Fais-le penser à faire ça » "Remind him to do that." Je remplacerais « à ça » par le pronom « y ». Et je comprends pas « Fais-le penser à Sally » parce que c'est Sally qui doit penser à faire quelque chose. Elle doit penser à le faire. Donc, elle doit *y *penser. Si je veux employer « faire »,  ça donne « Fais-la penser à faire ceci ou cela. » Donc, « Fais-l'y penser. » Ou peut-être que je m'enfarge dans les fleurs du tapis.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai mis tellement de temps à  écrire le post précédent que je n'avais pas lu celui de franc91.

Je corrigerais seulement : _ Il faudrait que tu *lui *fasse*s* penser à cela plus tard.  

_Ajout :   _Fais-lui penser (tout court) = remind him/her
Fais-*le*-lui  penser = remind him/her of something.   _Je n'ai pas écrit que _fais-l'y _est incorrect... je dis juste que je n'aime pas le son.

Pour traduire "_Remind him of / to do that_", tu ne peux pas dire _fais-*le *penser à (faire) cela.   _C'est _fais-*lui* penser à (faire) cela. 
Fais-lui penser à acheter du popcorn /  Fais penser à Charlie d'acheter du popcorn.    _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Ta réponse m'est très utile, mais il reste une petite chose que je ne comprends pas bien. La construction est « penser à faire qqch. ». Je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans le premier cas c'est « Fais-lui *penser **à* acheter...» tandis que dans le deuxième c'est « Fais penser à Charlie *d*​'acheter...»


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi c'est bonnet blanc / blanc bonnet.   J'aurais pu écrire :   _Fais-lui / fais-moi penser d'acheter. 

_Attends la réponse d'un grammairien. Disons que je ne suis pas une référence en matière de prépositions.


----------



## noir_ecaille

_Fais-lui acheter_, sans le _à_. On fait faire une action, on fait faire une action à quelqu'un, ou même on fait faire une action à quelqu'un pour un but.

En bon Français, on dirait "fais en sorte que Charlie achète..." ou "rappelle à Charlie d'acheter..." ou "fais-lui penser à acheter..." qui est très lourd du fait de l'accumulation de verbes _(un peu carricatural, comme formulation)_.


----------



## noir_ecaille

_Fais-lui acheter_, sans le _à_. On fait faire une action, on fait faire une action à quelqu'un, ou même on fait faire une action à quelqu'un pour un but.

En bon Français, on dirait "fais en sorte que Charlie achète..." ou "rappelle à Charlie d'acheter..." ou "fais-lui penser à acheter..." qui est très lourd du fait de l'accumulation de verbes _(un peu carricatural, comme formulation)_. À la limite on peut trouver aussi "fais penser à Charlie *qu'*il aille/doit acheter..."


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis convaincue que Charlie a simplement oublié le mot « _penser _» en recopiant mes exemples.  Il n'aurait pas dit  : _Fais-lui à acheter. 
_
Si la phrase à traduire est  : _*Remind *Charlie to buy  _on ne peut pas la traduire par  _fais en sorte que.._. 
Mais je ne dirais sûrement pas non plus  _fais penser à Charlie qu'il *aille *acheter.  _Pour moi ce n'est pas du « bon français » justement.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci de m'avoir signalé l'erreur Nico. J'ai corrigé mon post.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Une faute de frappe, c'est ballot, mais oublier un mot c'est autrement plus embêtant 



Nicomon said:


> Si la phrase à traduire est  : _*Remind *Charlie to buy  _on ne peut pas la traduire par  _fais en sorte que.._.


Eh si : on sous-entend le "rappelle-lui". C'est tout à fait correct, surtout si Charlie est sujet aux trous de mémoire ("Il faut tout lui rappeler... Pfff.")



Nicomon said:


> Mais je ne dirais sûrement pas non plus  _fais penser à Charlie qu'il *aille *acheter.  _Pour moi ce n'est pas du « bon français » justement.


C'est du conditionnel. La condition ? Lui faire penser, tout simplement. C'est tout à fait français, n'en déplaise à votre lacune Et Balzac n'aurait pas renié la formule


----------



## Nicomon

noir_ecaille said:


> Eh si : on sous-entend le "rappelle-lui". C'est tout à fait correct, surtout si Charlie est sujet aux trous de mémoire ("Il faut tout lui rappeler... Pfff.")


  Tout ce que je dis c'est que « Fais en sorte que » ne se traduirait pas à l'inverse par "Remind him".   Ce serait plutôt quelque chose comme : " Make sure that..."


> C'est du conditionnel. La condition ? Lui faire penser, tout simplement. C'est tout à fait français, n'en déplaise à votre lacune. Et Balzac n'aurait pas renié la formule


  C'est la concordance des temps qui ne marche pas à mon avis. Et puis que je sache, _qu'il aille _est un subjonctif.   
 Je dirais :  _Fais penser à Charlie *qu'il faut *qu'il aille _(mais c'est long)_ / doit aller  _ou simplement  _fait penser à Charlie d'aller_. 

 Dirais-tu :  _Fais-moi penser que j'aille?_  Moi, non.  Je ne suis pas convaincue non plus que Balzac l'aurait dit.  Peut-être que si.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Parce que vous écririez "fais-lui penser qu'il va acheter..." ? Là ce n'est plus du tout la même nuance. On parle d'une action déjà établie dans le futur, comme une promesse de vente, vente effective qu'on s'en va signer chez un notaire -- mais certainement pas pour des courses pour lesquelles aucune promesse de vente n'a été dressée.

D'ailleurs en parlant du subjonctif : http://leconjugueur.lefigaro.fr/regle/mode/subjonctif.html
On est dans le souhait (que Charlie aille acheter...), l'hypothétique, l'action envisagée mais rien de coulé dans le béton armé.


----------



## Nicomon

> Parce que vous écririez "fais-lui penser qu'il va acheter..." ?


 Non plus.  T'as dû mal lire ce que j'ai écrit. 

Je maintiens que_ « fais-lui penser qu'il aille »  _tout comme_ « fais-moi penser que j'aille » _est bancal, et je ne conseille pas à Charlie de le dire ou de l'enseigner à ses élèves.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Ce n'est pas bancal, et le "il faut" n'est pas obligatoire ni même nécessaire. C'est même très lourdement formulé que d'emboîter trois propositions :
1) Fais lui penser
2) qu'il faut
3) qu'il aille acheter...

Et pourquoi pas "Fais qu'il pense qu'il faut qu'il aille acheter..." à ce compte-là ? Pfff.

"[Fais-lui penser/Rappelle-lui] qu'il aille acheter..." est correct : on _souhaite_ (lui [rappeler/faire penser]) qu'il aille acheter [qqc].


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je dis... on souhaite lui _rappeler / faire penser d'aller.   On veut /souhaite qu'il aille acheter _mais _on lui rappelle d'aller acheter/d'acheter.
_
Vous voulez dire _faire penser / rappeler qu'il aille_?  Eh bien, dites-le.  Mais j'ai le droit de ne pas aimer le son.


----------



## noir_ecaille

C'est pourtant courant tant chez les bobos que les titis  C'est aussi du Français davantage oral qu'écrit -- qui doit être un poil plus élégant/plaisant.


----------



## Reynald

Les choses ont été compliquées inutilement et je suis d'accord avec Nicomon. Je résumerais le tout ainsi :

Remind me of it : Rappelle-le-moi / Fais m'y penser
Remind him of it : Rappelle-le-lui 
Remind Bob of it : Rappelle-le à Bob
Remind me to do it : Fais-moi penser à le faire / Rappelle-moi de le faire
Remind him to do it : Fais-lui penser à le faire / Rappelle-lui de le faire
Remind Bob to do it : Rappelle à Bob de le faire


----------



## Nicomon

pour ce résumé, Reynald.  

Et merci.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'm learning French in this conversation; thanks, Reynald! But by definition, isn't it only possible to say "remind" to refer to a future time (in this context; of course we can say of the past "She reminded me to...") , so is "later" really necessary here?


----------



## Reynald

Are you wondering if _to remind _is also translated as _rappeler_ when evoking the past, Ain't? In this kind of sentence, for example: "This man reminds me of my late grandfather"? 
If so, yes you use _rappeler_ in this case too (that is, when you're not refering to the future): "Cet homme me rappelle mon défunt grand-père" (= son visage, son allure, etc. me font penser à mon grand-père, en raison de la ressemblance). 
(Sorrry if I misunderstood your question. Maybe you could give an example, that would help).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup, Reynald, pour le résumé. C'est très utile.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Formule sur l'action de faire revenir la mémoire ("rappelle-moi", "fais-moi penser", "remets-moi en tête", etc) + prép. + proposition avec verbe à l'infinitif = demande (future) d'une évocation/souvenir (planification) d'une action à réaliser

_Plus tard_, _tout à l'heure_, _après_, _quand on aura +[pp passé]..._, _à la fin de..._, _bientôt_, et autres locutions de projection temporelle peuvent être adjointes ou omises/sous-entendues.


----------

